# Indirect cooking without conveggtor



## BigGreenD (Jul 18, 2020)

Hi

We just got our green egg & cooked our first meal in it- lamb cis kebabs & they were amazing!

We've got a big lamb shoulder that we were going to cook tomorrow & just realised the conveggtor we ordered didn't turn up. Would it be possible to cook indirectly without one? I've got an old ceramic pizza stone I could use in its place, or was wondering about putting a roasting tin of water between the meat & the fire & using a conveggtor basket with attachments to hold the meat up. Would either of those options work or has anyone got any other ideas? Worst case scenario I can bone the shoulder & make more kebabs but have all the ingredients for another recipe were wanted to try & would much prefer to go low & slow if possible...


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 18, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BigGreenD (Jul 19, 2020)

Thanks:)


----------

